# Cougar On Leather



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hope these help


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

I don't like it on leather, but each to there own if we were all the same...............

MIKE


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I agree Mike it looks better on the bracelet. That strap's quite nice though.


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Mike!

Thanks for changing the strap and making and posting the picture!

much apreciated!

I think that cougar is the best looking diverswatch of O&W and was curious how it would look with a leather strap...

I think it looks better on the bracelet...









I have a poljot shturmanski and bought it with a steel bracelet. (the non polished version..)

alltough it looked good I think the poljot looks better with the black leather strap around it now...

anyway,

thanks for sharing it Mike!

cheers,

Gregor

for the record: the only thing leather I own is my poljot strap and some shoes..


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

ps.

is that lego?

good idea!

ps. my wallet is leather too


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

No problem Gregor my pleasure.

Your ears would have been burning if I had sratched it changing straps, as it happens no sratches.

Definitely looks better on it's bracelet. The moment I swaped, I said "oh no" this won't work.

It's true some combinations of watch and strap work and others don't. Even me a bracelet fan have some watches on leather straps because they look best that way.

Yes that is my "Lego studio".It gives me a neutral colour for the base and I can use the blocks to suport the watch if needed. Put a opaque mixing bowl With the side cut out over the top to defuse the light and there you have it.

Get a motorbike and you can ware leather all the time with ou people pointing!!!

cheers MIKE..


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

The pictures do look good!

also the ones you made for stan, excellent work!!!

being a photographer it is about time I get myself a digital camera and make some watchphoto's as well to share!

cheers,

gregor


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Think I prefer it on leather


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

THERE'S ME THINKING YOU ARE A MAN OF IMPECABLE TAST!!! WHAT WITH THAT GLYCINE AND THE OTHER WE HAVE SEEN.

MIKE..


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

...

well...

it does look good on leather aswell...

(my opinions are like the wind, they change direction all the time)

what about a small review on the watch Mike?

How is that bezel for example, is it easy to turn, also when wearing divegloves?








Gregor


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Mike









I do think it looks great on leather,matt cases look superb with black straps.Nothing wrong with it on metal,I must admit I prefer a good strap to a bracelet any day


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Gregor,

I very much dought if I'm best qualified to do a reveiw on a watch!!

Anyway being as you asked nicely.

OVER ALL FEEL

The watch has a nice weighty, solid feel to it. The case being sand blasted all over along with the bracelet to match. This finish would apear to be quite durable as it shows no sratches( I do use a beater for work so it has not seen heavy action) and compared to some other watches even a O&W M1 you do get the impresion that it will take most of what life will throw at it with out falling apart. I have used this watch for swimming with out any problems.

DIAL

The dial is a typical clear divers' with big indices a bit like the M.O.D divers but with 24hr. marks in red. It is easly read but you have to look closer to see the 24 hr. marks. The lume on the dial is excelent, even going from light to shade you can see the glow. Indeed it will glow nearly all night on a good charge. Alas the same caan't be said about the hands. They don't glow as bright and soon run out of "steam".The date is nice and discreet with out upsetting the balance of the dial (you can get them with out date) It dose not have the date cyclops unlike the other O&W divers and I feel it's all better for it. All the markings well applied with out any imperfections on my example.

BEZEL

Don't know about dive gloves but I would say it is more"show than go" easy to turn with a ungloved hand. It has a very positive click into position. It obviously lines up with the larger hour marks but is not bang on with the small minuet marks just a shade off. The dot glows well and is central to the triangle unlike my M1. The numbers are raised up from the bezel and are shinny to contrast against the matt finish of the bezel. The numbers will last a lot longer than a printed/anodised bezel.

CRYSTAL

The crystal is slightly domed and very thick, give it a tap and it sounds solid unlike some. (don't know if this is a sign of quality!!!)

MOVEMENT

Crown is srew in and seems to be more reasuring in operation again in comparison to my M1 and some others I have. You don't feel it might come away in your hand! Winding it has nice silky action like my other E.T.A powered watches.

A couple of winds gets it going, indeed just handling it to take the photo's and it had burst into life. I find it very accurate but the longest I have worn it has been a week, so I can't coment on long term accuracy.

BRACELET

As said, it is sand blasted to a mat finish and as we have seen suits the watch well.

The solid links are srew in and the clasp dose not have the patern of links on it as can be found on the M1. There is a divers extention for any one needing it. With this bracelet it feels nicely balanced on the wrist and find it a comfortable watch to ware.

Over all a good watch I don't think any one in the market for a dive watch would be disapointed.

Sorry for any spelling and grammer mistakes, I have not typed/wrote so much since I left school!! told you I wern't qualified. Off to cool my finger down now.

Thanks

MIKE..


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Well done MIKE

One of those watches not often mentioned and waiting to be discovered.



> . Alas the same caan't be said about the hands. They don't glow as bright and soon run out of "steam


This is one thing that annoys me a little bit and one of those things that once you notice it , you always see it. Like poor second hand alignment.

I have a watch that stays lit all night but the hands dissappear in a few hours. And of course it is not Seiko or Omega.


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

Does anyone know how Zeno hands and dial fare in this department?

That is colour match in the light and dark


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Mike,

Thanks again!!!

very good review!









Nice to read about a watch that I often have looked at at Roys website.

sounds good value for the money and in my opinion a very goodlooking diverswatch. (both with steel or leather strap)

cheers,

Gregor


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

ps.

I think the lumousity of the hands is less because the lume is aplied less thick..(?)


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Normaly any difference in lume between dial and hands,on some watches,is the hands are stock items,where as the dial is made to suit the watch.So different types of lume is used.


----------



## Sargon (Feb 24, 2003)

Is this sand blasted or bead blasted and is there a difference?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Sargon,

Good question, I don't know, I would say they are much the same. If there is a difference, may be sand being finer giving a finer finish but I don't know.

MIKE..


----------



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

MIKE

Is there some way you could freeze your new avatar, I'd like a better look at that bike.


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Soon sort that, Its my pride and joy.

Sorry moderators way off subject delete if you want.

MIKE..


----------



## raketakat (Sep 24, 2003)

Now THAT is something that would look good with black leather








.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MIKE said:


> Soon sort that, Its my pride and joy.
> 
> Sorry moderators way off subject delete if you want.
> 
> MIKE..


 Are you kidding, That is a gorgeous bike you can post it where ever you wish!


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

My Grandad rode in the Isle of Man TT many many years ago, and once came 6th.

He was working at Small and Parkes at the time. He was interviewed on the radio for achieving a great sporting result as an complete amateur. He was asked if he had any suggestions for the race. He was noted for his great humour and ice cool nerve, and said.............They should hold the junior and senior at the same time, but in opposite directions!!!























The following year he went in for it again, but crashed and broke both legs!!!


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

Hi Mike,

Can you freeze or post ALL the pictures in your new avater?

I am would like the have a look at all of them!
















Gregor


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Its driving me crazy trying to work out the pic in your Avtar Mike


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Froze it and copied the pics does this help!

btw mark why doesn't the 5th picture show up for very long?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Thats no good Paul,I worked those one out,its the other one I cannot see


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

he posted the full size image sometime ago. Lets just say you don't get many to the pound!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

I see,or I dont see,if you get my meaning


----------



## gregor (Nov 5, 2003)

that leaves one picture for a mystery,

come on Mike, relieve us from our agony,

show that picture!
















Gregor


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

pg tips said:


> he posted the full size image sometime ago. Lets just say you don't get many to the pound!


 Hi all,

I wondered how long, before someone would notice that picture. Sorry I could not resist putting it in to see what happened.

It's a rather well endowed girl having sleep on a park bench and some how her clothing as become dishevelled. If only she had listened to her mum she would have had her vest on!!!

For the record I borrowed it from TZ-UK and did not post it originaly.

MIKE..


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

MIKE said:


> For the record I borrowed it from TZ-UK and did not post it originaly.


 I've spent a good hour looking for that pic! I knew I'd seen it but forgot it was on t'other forum.


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Found it!









LOOK HERE but make sure the kiddes / wife / boss isn't looking over your shoulder.


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

PG,

Bit of a "chunky" lass isn't she?


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)




----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Stan







yes


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

You don't need that when your out in the park with the kiddies do you?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Oh I don't know, she'd be cheaper than a bouncy castle!


----------



## AlexR (May 11, 2003)

Do you have to take your shoes off?


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Well done P.G, I hope you don't want a prize!!

Once you have had a "BIG UN" there's no going back!!!

MIKE..


----------

